# Hello



## sherrib (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I don't know if I'm doing this right, first time..

I don't know the scientific names so if I'm not suppose to use this forum please let me know..

I have so many walking sticks they have started hatching and I am running out of room, is there something I can feed them that doesn't have thorns? It takes me about 2hrs to give them new food, would appreciate the help.. sherrib


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 9, 2008)

sherrib said:


> Hi,I don't know if I'm doing this right, first time..
> 
> I don't know the scientific names so if I'm not suppose to use this forum please let me know..
> 
> I have so many walking sticks they have started hatching and I am running out of room, is there something I can feed them that doesn't have thorns? It takes me about 2hrs to give them new food, would appreciate the help.. sherrib


Hi and welcome, Sherrib.

I don't know what part of the country you live in, but if you live in one of the warmer states in the US, you could try them on mulberry. When I was a kid in England, I used to feed them on privet. There are several plants called "privet" over here; I'm thinking of Ligustrum sp. Either has got to be easier on your hands than brambles!

If you have a surplus of nymphs, you might consider getting a few adult mantids -- you've certainly come to the right place for that! -- they would enjoy your baby phasmids as much as you do!


----------



## shorty (Dec 9, 2008)

PhilinYuma said:


> If you have a surplus of nymphs, you might consider getting a few adult mantids -- you've certainly come to the right place for that! -- they would enjoy your baby phasmids as much as you do!


  Haha You wouldn't need to buy food for your mantids for a while!  I guess it would better than them starving.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 9, 2008)

Good idea, Phil!   

Sherri, when I had some sticks I fed mine Oak leaves too... but depending on where you are in the country, there might not be any to be had right now. Good luck with them!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 10, 2008)

Very easy, use Hedera helix. The common ivy is just fine. found nearly everywhere.

but bramble is still the best, you have to get used to it i guess.


----------



## Giosan (Dec 11, 2008)

Or you could try to find a tame bramble, like i did, perhaps in someone's garden ? You can always ask if you can have a few leaves. If the bramble hangs outside of the garden you just grab a few leaves.

Bramble sold for garden purposes are often without thorns. Atleast, here they are.

Wild bramble is with thorns yes... but you can always put some gloves on and use big scissors. And when feeding you can still use gloves (leather is best i think..) If you have a small room, do this outside. You'll have more space so you can handle the bramble better.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Sherrib,

If you can share a photo or common name (or description) of your phasmid and what part of the country you live in, I might be able to suggest an alternative foodplant.

By the way, you'll be up to feeding four hours a day if you don't do something to keep the numbers in check.


----------



## sherrib (Dec 13, 2008)

Peter said:


> Hi Sherrib,If you can share a photo or common name (or description) of your phasmid and what part of the country you live in, I might be able to suggest an alternative foodplant.
> 
> By the way, you'll be up to feeding four hours a day if you don't do something to keep the numbers in check.


Oh great, their already hatching so fast.. I live in ore..

I have australian, vietnamese, borneo and some that fly they are hatching like crazy..

How do you thin them, I have a hard time killing them..

I appreciate the help.. sherrib


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 14, 2008)

I live in Oregon too.

Here's a very old page of my website that might be helpful to you.

http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/phasmid_foodplants.html

If you live in the Portland Metro area, I can be most helpful to you since I know specifically where a lot of individual plants can be found. (I live close by.) We live in an EXCELLENT place for phasmid foodplants!

It's never fun to discuss killing your surplus, but the following ways are tried and true:

1. freezing bugs or eggs

2. squishing (usually not a favorite)

3. feeding them to other pets

4. giving them away to schools

5. giving them away to pet stores (not too advisable in the USA)

6. making an insect killing jar http://entomology.unl.edu/tmh/ent115/labs/collecting.htm


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 14, 2008)

Peter said:


> It's never fun to discuss killing your surplus, but the following ways are tried and true:1. freezing bugs or eggs
> 
> 2. squishing (usually not a favorite)
> 
> ...


Here's another proven method, though I am not sure that it's as humane as Peter's. Put the insect in a glass or clear plastic jar and place it at eye level to your monitor. Bring up the Mantid Forum and scroll through one or two of our famous debates. If your phasmid is anything like my mantises, it will run around for a while trying desperately to escape, but after a while, it will sit, mesmerized, in front of the screen, swaying gently from side to side. After a while, even the swaying will stop and it will sit there motionless. Ten minutes later and it's all over.

I hope that this helps.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 14, 2008)

PhilinYuma said:


> Here's another proven method, though I am not sure that it's as humane as Peter's. Put the insect in a glass or clear plastic jar and place it at eye level to your monitor. Bring up the Mantid Forum and scroll through one or two of our famous debates. If your phasmid is anything like my mantises, it will run around for a while trying desperately to escape, but after a while, it will sit, mesmerized, in front of the screen, swaying gently from side to side. After a while, even the swaying will stop and it will sit there motionless. Ten minutes later and it's all over.I hope that this helps.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Good one, Phil!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 20, 2009)

Peter said:


> I live in Oregon too.Here's a very old page of my website that might be helpful to you.
> 
> http://www.bugsincyberspace.com/phasmid_foodplants.html
> 
> ...


Why not give to a pet store in the usa? Peter


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 20, 2009)

I suppose that would be a good idea if you didn't like the pet store owner and he couldn't identify you as the source of the plant pests when fish and wildlife came to shut his pet store down


----------

